# 68 LeMans Clone Checklist



## jokadrma (Oct 11, 2005)

I recently purchased a nicely condition 1968 LeMans. Mechanically, it's in very good shape, but has had the original 350 removed in favor of a GTO 400 ci. The car is solid and has a near mint interior. Teal trim, Alpine Blue Metallic pain and a black vinyl top.

My question is ... what all is involved and will need to be purchased to clone this baby into a 68 GTO? Or would Pontiac enthusiasts prefer I left it a LeMans? As far as I'm concerned, once the engine has been replaced anything is fair game. Here's what I have off the very top of my head ... 

Endura bumper
GTO Hood
Left and Right GTO grilles
Hood scoop inserts
Various GTO trim pieces

What am I missing? Thanks for any help ...


----------



## NOGTO (Dec 27, 2008)

Your choice but I would keep it original. I love the GTO's and the GTO clones. In 10 to 20 years will people still make clones or will the LeMans price drive upward? The true LeMans may become more of a value than a clone.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IMO: Do the car up the way YOU want. If the car was all original, I would keep it that way but it isn't. After 40 years the trend dictates it will not be near the value of a GTO. The only drawback with Lemans clones are guys fix them up to look like GTO's and then try and sell them for what a GTO is worth. I looked at a 70 Lemans cloned to a Judge a while back and the guy wanted nearly as much for that as a GTO would go for. Guys want too high a retail sale for them. 

You are buying the VIN. The one thing I would tell you is.... figure out what it will cost you to clone it out including your time. Depending on how much you put into it you may be able to find a 42 car for close to what you have in it. I have seen clones that stop short of a complete job and it doesn't look right. If you decide to clone it, go the whole 9 yards doing so or don't even start it.

Does the Lemans have P O N T I A C across the trunk? If it does at it to the list. Pay attention to decal and logo placements, including interior door panels. 

If you are concerned about the Lemans being more valuable than a clone, keep the parts you take off of it so if you sell it in the future you'll have the parts. I would assume you would want to sell them to pay for new parts though. If you do, look at what those parts are going for, GTO restorers would be interested in them.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

^ sound advise.

Are you sure the engine was replaced? A lot of Lemans' came with the 400.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Check out this thread about cloning. It was talked about extensively.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/clone-lemans-gto-keep-real-20517/


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Who dug this dinosaur up ???
The original post is 3 1/2 years old and the poster never came back on......:rofl:
I was gonna open with a "welcome", since it was his first post but I noticed he signed up in 05.:seeya:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Well looky there. At least someone is paying attention. Maybe NOGTO can do some 'xplainin'................ Or, did this thread somehow just pop in as current?


----------

